
The Film Star Wars Stole From - kafkaesq
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20160104-the-film-star-wars-stole-from
======
orionblastar
A lot of stories are the same because of how story telling works:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2016/01/int...](http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2016/01/into-
the-woods-excerpt/421566/)

"Good artists borrow, great artists steal." -Picasso.

~~~
k__
Almost everything makeable is a remix of something already existing.

Which is okay. Often a work has good ideas, but something is missing.

Goethe didn't invent Faust.

Many music genres didn't become popular with their original inventors.

I already had a smartphone years before the iPhone and Android came out, but
it wasn't as good as them.

